
Calif. woman who sold food on Facebook facing possible jail time – NY Daily News - mrfusion
http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/calif-woman-sold-food-facebook-facing-jail-time-article-1.2860989
======
DrScump
Clickbait title (it's not selling _on Facebook_ that was the issue) ignores
the broader risk of contamination in homemade foods, especially in seafood and
dairy products. There have been many such cases in that area alone, so much so
that the nickname "bathtub cheese" came into the local vernacular starting in
the 1980s.

Here is one such CDC warning:

[http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5026a3.htm](http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5026a3.htm)

